# Sollte man AoC(nach aktuellem Stand) kaufen/spielen?



## mcbk (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

Da in einem anderen Thread die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob man AoC(auf derzeitigem Stand 09/08) kaufen/spielen sollte habe ich aus Interesse eine Umfrage erstellt. Ich überlege nämlich, mir das Spiel zuzulegen, würde aber vorher gerne durch einen Gäste oder Trial-Account erstmal reinschnuppern.

Wie seht ihr das?

lg


----------



## Validus (29. September 2008)

Ich muss dazu klar sagen hast du einen guten Rechner beste MMO der Welt aber wenn der Rechner nicht passt hast du kein spaß....

Weil da geht so viel Athmospäre verloren weil AoC auch sehr gut für RP geeignet ist und auch die Burgenschlachten hauen dermassen rein also 

ohne High End Rechner gehts es nicht


----------



## EmJaY (29. September 2008)

Wenn interesse besteht versucht an nen Testkey oder dergleichen zu kommen.Es ist immer besser sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

Die letzten Änderungen haben das Spiel schon deutlich vorran gebracht daher würde ich den Einstieg empfehlen.Da auch deutlich an der Performance geschraubt wurde brauchste net den derbsten Rechner aber ein Guter PC mit möglichst 3GB+ RAM wär zu empfehlen.


----------



## mcbk (29. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu klar sagen hast du einen guten Rechner beste MMO der Welt aber wenn der Rechner nicht passt hast du kein spaß....
> 
> Weil da geht so viel Athmospäre verloren weil AoC auch sehr gut für RP geeignet ist und auch die Burgenschlachten hauen dermassen rein also
> 
> ohne High End Rechner gehts es nicht



Was sollte der Rechner denn für das Spiel leisten, sprich was ist da "High End"? Minimal und Empfohlene Hardware von Seiten des Spiele-Publishers ist ja nur bedingt zu vertrauen. Erfahrungen von Spielern sind da aussagekräftiger.


----------



## MMORPGLER (29. September 2008)

Nun mal Tacheles und Fakten statt, Fangesänge.

Was ist deine Intention(Grundgedanke) und dein Spielziel. Denn Grafik macht keinen Inhalt und das ist der Punkt an dem viele Spieler Age of Conan aufgegeben haben. Es fehlt an wirklichem Inhalt um zu fesseln und bei der Stange zu halten.

Fakt ist die ersten 20 Stufen sind einfach nur toll (5- 10 Stunden)

Fakt ist Du kannst wenn Du gerne spielst und ein wenig zeit investierst die maximale Stufe schneller erreichen als Dir lieb ist. Und dort fällt es Dir bereits auf. Contenlöcher und stetige Wiederholungen. Derzeit ist Funcom mit der Überarbeitung etwa bei Level 40-50 und dahinter schaut es nicht bunt aus.

Fakt ist bis Stufe 80 kannst Du solo teilweise besser spielen als in einer Gruppe. Und so werden ausser für zeitintensive Dinge selten Gruppen gesucht.

Fakt ist, das Spiel entwickelt sich und nach und nach fliessen neue Inhalte ein, doch derzeit ist es recht "blutarm" auf der Endstufe und so kommt man auf den Gedanken zu twinken.

Fakt ist es ist keine offene Welt, Du wirst oft Ladebildschirme sehen und erkennen dass fast jedes Gebiet irgendwie doch sehr begrenzt ist und somit stellt sich kein Gefühl von Freiheit ein.

Fakt ist derzeit sind die Rüstungssets sehr eintönig (das ändert sich)

Fakt ist das Craftingsystem ist an Gilden gebunden im hohen Bereich heisst dies de facto, entweder deine Gilde hat das Gebäude oder eben nicht und somit limitiert sich das Spiel hier selbst.

Fakt ist, es sieht auf einem entsprechenden PC sehr gut aus doch da liegt auch der Haken, die Performance in Raids geht selbst bei Toprechnern in die Knie, wenn diverse Pets umherwuseln die Casts schimmern..... also ist man wenn man Massenpvp wünscht dort wirklich nicht gut aufgehoben.

Was macht Spass? Persönlich?

Das Auge isst mit, und mit 4 Chars von 70-80 kenne ich das Spiel sehr genau und bleibe distanziert mit dem Gefühl im Bauch bin ich online?

PvP? Nein nicht wirklich es fehlt an Balance und Feinschliff. (Assasine die nicht erneut in den Stealth kommen weil die Gruppe am anderen Ende der Karte kämpft) Kombos die im schnellen Kampf kaum zu drücken sind da sich beide Parteien schnell bewegen.

Ergo, es ist nicht wertend gemeint. 5 Monate nach Release ist das Spiel noch vielerorts eine Baustelle und braucht Zeit und ein gutes Team. Da dies im Umbruch ist heisst es abwarten und Teetrinken.

Ansonsten einfach der Masse vertrauen und die hat ganz klar dem Spiel den Rücken gedreht und das nicht grundlos.

Age of Conan ist wie eine schöne Frau, Du musst sie selbst ansprechen um zu wissen ob sie dich fesselt.


----------



## Protek (29. September 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da in einem anderen Thread die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob man AoC(auf derzeitigem Stand 09/08) kaufen/spielen sollte habe ich aus Interesse eine Umfrage erstellt. Ich überlege nämlich, mir das Spiel zuzulegen, würde aber vorher gerne durch einen Gäste oder Trial-Account erstmal reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...



Also, AoC ist noch nicht dort wo sie hin wollen aber, mit dem neuen Game Director siehts nicht schlecht aus. Unten ist ein Link mit einem Brief von ihm, endlich mal einer der weiss woraufs den Leuten ankommt. Die Server werden sinnvoller Weise auch zusammen gelegt, das bedeutet wieder grössere Population.

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=95184

Das ich mich mit Kritik nicht gespart habe in der Vergangenheit, hatte damit zu tun, das Gaute ^^ der alte Game Director einfach schlechte Arbeit geleistet hat. Ich werde bei AoC auch ca in einem halben Jahr wieder mal reinschauen oder mir paar Infos holen.

Ein Mmorpg ist ja nur so gut wie die Leute, die Devs die dahinter stehen, in der Vergangenheit haben sie Mist gebaut, aber mit so einem Game Director könnten sie tatsächlich noch als Nischen Mmo weiter bestehen. 

Wenn sie mal alle Kritikpunkte bearbeitet haben und ein vernünftiges PvP mit Zonen usw geschaffen haben. Das dauert aber eben ca noch bis Frühling/Sommer 2009.

Vertrauen in den Game Director von FC ist back ^^ der scheint wenigstens nen Plan zu haben, nicht wie GAUTE ^^


----------



## mcbk (29. September 2008)

MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Nun mal Tacheles und Fakten statt, Fangesänge.
> 
> Was ist deine Intention(Grundgedanke) und dein Spielziel. Denn Grafik macht keinen Inhalt und das ist der Punkt an dem viele Spieler Age of Conan aufgegeben haben. Es fehlt an wirklichem Inhalt um zu fesseln und bei der Stange zu halten.



Ein Spiel muss mich einfach überzeugen und das kann auf mehr als eine Art geschehen. Bei AoC ist allerdings meinerseits die literarische Vorlage oder "neudeutsch" der/das/die lore ein grosser Pluspunkt. Mit Itemhatz kann ich weniger etwas anfangen, bin da wohl auch WoW vorbelastet. Items sind zwar ein Anreiz, es darf aber nicht der einzige Antrieb eines MMOG`s sein. 




MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Was macht Spass? Persönlich?
> 
> Das Auge isst mit, und mit 4 Chars von 70-80 kenne ich das Spiel sehr genau und bleibe distanziert mit dem Gefühl im Bauch bin ich online?




Ich gehe mal davon aus das du aktiver Spieler bist?! Wenn du die Zeit und die Lust hattest 4 Chars hochzuziehen, dann muss dir das Spiel entgegen allen negativ Erfahrungen dennoch sehr gefallen. Ansonsten investiert man sich nicht in ein Spiel. Also hat AoC etwas, was andere Spiele nicht haben und das finde ich recht positiv.




MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach der Masse vertrauen und die hat ganz klar dem Spiel den Rücken gedreht und das nicht grundlos.



Schade, aber es sieht wohl so aus.


----------



## Wave2 (29. September 2008)

MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Age of Conan ist wie eine schöne Frau, Du musst sie selbst ansprechen um zu wissen ob sie dich fesselt.



Dieser Satz beschreibt wirklich alles. Ich habe Age of Conan gezockt, habe das Spiel 2 Jahre vor Release schon verfolgt, musste 2 Verschiebungen miterleben und wollte nach der 2 Verschiebung AoC eigentlich den Rücken kehren, doch die ganzen Features, die Grafik, das Gameplay, was Funcom angekündigt hatte musste ich mir einfach reinziehen und hab gehofft es wird alles bis Release fertig und richtig bei Release funktionieren. Da fielen erstmal die Kneippenschlägereiene weg, welche von Funcom immer an einen hohen Pranger gehangen worden sind von wegen "Ihr werdet eine Menge Spass mit diesem Feature haben" (Earling Ellingson, wie wir ihn alle kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Gut, es war in der Release Version nicht dabei, sollte aber kurz nach Release mit einem Patch ins Spiel eingefügt werden. "Kleinigkeiten funktionieren dabei nicht, und wir wollen, dass die Spieler dieses Feature voll und ganz erleben können..." Nun hört man kein Wort mehr von den Kneippenschlägereinen, und ich weiss auch warum, weil es noch viel zu viele andere Baustellen in AoC gibt, welche wirklich vorgehen. Ich hätte mir ehrlich gesagt noch eine Verschiebung bis Winter oder so gewünscht, und dann das Spiel released, wenn es nämlich fertig ist und nicht einfach mal so, halbfertig released wird weil Eidos oder sonst wer druck macht. 

Also, guck am besten rein, entscheide ob es dir gefällt, erlebe die ersten wirklich wunderbar gemachten 20 Level (an dieser Stelle muss ich sagen, so sollte das ganze Spiel aussehen, da ein Lob von mir an Funcom für Tortage) Und spiel dann weiter und guck, ob dir das Spiel gefällt. 

MfG,
Wave2


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu klar sagen hast du einen guten Rechner beste MMO der Welt aber wenn der Rechner nicht passt hast du kein spaß....
> 
> Weil da geht so viel Athmospäre verloren weil AoC auch sehr gut für RP geeignet ist und auch die Burgenschlachten hauen dermassen rein also
> 
> ohne High End Rechner gehts es nicht


Ich warte ja auf die Konsolenfassung.. mir stellt sich die frage in wie weit es bis dahin geht, ob ich als 360igler dann zu den 10 Euro Aoc auchnoch 6 Euro gold acc zahlen muss (dann mach ichs net.. wegen einem spiel gebe ich den kack microsoft mistsäuen net nochmehr geld) und in wie weit es bis dahin ausgereift ist, ob es mehr highend content und so gibt,, und ich persönlich hoffe ja auch auf mehr Burgenplätze.. meinetwegen eben channel mässig dann oda so.. denn sowit ich weiß pro server 9.. und das find ich recht wenig.. besonders das eh die 9 Top Gilden einfach 5 Jahre lang halten werden und du als normalo gilde garkeine chance hast.. ich hoffe auch das die laufenden Kosten so hoch sind das man schon viel gegen anwirtschaften muss, bzw man vielecht durch längere belagerungen die burg eben verliert wegen geldmangel und so (wär ja net so unlogisch, stellen wir uns ne belagerung vor und der burg geht irgendwann das essen aus / hier das geld^^)


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. September 2008)

Wave2 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ehrlich gesagt noch eine Verschiebung bis Winter oder so gewünscht, und dann das Spiel released, wenn es nämlich fertig ist und nicht einfach mal so, halbfertig released wird weil Eidos oder sonst wer druck macht.
> MfG,
> Wave2


Naja da gibts immer verschiedene Aspekte.. 
Aspekt 1: Entwickler geht das geld aus, Zwangsrelease / einnahmen und von den einnamen Rein Patchen
Aspekt 2: Wenn wir dies tun, passiert es vieleicht das 1Million spieler es anspielen, am ende aber wegen mangelndem zeug nurnoch 250tausend Bleiben, und diese selbst wenn sie hören das es Gesundgepatcht wurde, nicht wieder zurück Kehren..

Aeh eig waren das garkeine Aspekte.. mehr Pro und Kontra^^, und Pro ist und bleibt ein früher release eben auch durch mehr Buged zur verfügung,, und vieleicht mehr leute die auch die kleinen fehler sehen (klar gibts erstma große aber vieleicht sind kleinere in der beta net aufgefallen..)


----------



## Immondys (29. September 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da in einem anderen Thread die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob man AoC(auf derzeitigem Stand 09/08) kaufen/spielen sollte habe ich aus Interesse eine Umfrage erstellt. Ich überlege nämlich, mir das Spiel zuzulegen, würde aber vorher gerne durch einen Gäste oder Trial-Account erstmal reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...



Hol dir WAR, WOW oder HdRO - alle drei sind besser. WAR für PVP, WOW für alles ein wenig und HdRO für PvE. AoC würde ich dir anraten wenn du mal sehen möchtest, wie es nicht gemacht werden sollte, etwa wie ein Auto mit Pedalantrieb, Raumschiffe mit Nitroglyzerin im Tank oder Computer ohne Prozessorkühlung. Der Lustafktor bewegt sich auf einem ähnlichen Stand wie eine VISTA Installation auf einem System mit 256 MB. Das soll heißen - es gibt eine Menge besserer und sinvollerer Dinge. Aber probiers aus, ich habs schließlich auch getan und betrachte mich als Funcom Opfer.


----------



## Lanatir (29. September 2008)

an den TE:

Mangels der Option in der Umfrage stimme ich hier so für: Nein, sollte man einfach nicht. Das Spiel ist einfach schlecht.


----------



## Emokeksii (30. September 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da in einem anderen Thread die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob man AoC(auf derzeitigem Stand 09/08) kaufen/spielen sollte habe ich aus Interesse eine Umfrage erstellt. Ich überlege nämlich, mir das Spiel zuzulegen, würde aber vorher gerne durch einen Gäste oder Trial-Account erstmal reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...



Also die umfrage hät ich gelassen ich glaub mindestens die hälfte die hier nein schreiben haben ihr abo schon vor 2 monaten gekündigt bzw haben von der aktuelen lage eigendlich gar kein bild


----------



## MMORPGLER (30. September 2008)

Gefallen... nun ich habe anderthalb Jahre in dem Bereich als "Blaumann" (Wow,Lotro,Archlord,RFonline waren meine Baustellen) gearbeitet, ich erarbeite mir also stets Content und habe nicht den normalen Konsumentenblick.


Zudem ist es in Age of Conan wirklich ein leichtes eine Figur auf 80 zu spielen. Selbst auf einem Core Duo kann ich mit 2 Accs zeitgleich spielen und durch meine Freundin haben wir zwei Accs. Dann noch eine G15 und zwei Monitor und Tataa... aber genug aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert.

Persönlich meide ich es etwas schlecht zu reden, denn es gibt kein perfektes Spiel, vieles ist Geschmackssache, oder eben auch ein emotionaler Aspekt.

Alles in allem habe ich Age of Conan lange verfolgt und halte mir die Option offen es zu verfolgen statt zu verteufeln.

Alle schrien, Potenzial, Potenzial, vielleicht ist AOC einfach seiner Zeit ein bisschen vorraus.

Das Problem was den Entwicklern passiert war defenitiv DX10. Sie haben sich darin verrannt. Lotro hat es richtig gemacht. DX9 Basis und DX10 nachträglich implementiert. So haben die Funcomler an neuen Engines gearbeitet statt dem Content und herraus kam dies.

Das zweite Problem, Funcom war der Community nicht gewachsen, Kritik wurde gebannt, es wurde zu lange schöngeredet und blauäugig über Addons und Korallenriffe philosophiert.

Es wurde an falschen Stellen gearbeitet nun sind die ersten personellen Konsequenzen gekommen. 

Klar braucht alles seine Zeit, doch am Ende steht der Kunde, ein schlechtes Spiel ist es nicht, es kann die Kurve bekommen. Aber wenn sie sich nicht bald wirklich klarmachen dass ein Ab18 Rollenspiel für Highendrechner NICHT massenkompatibel ist und die Kunden mehr wollen als 5 schöne Stunden. Denn wenn man eine kleine interessierte Gruppe halten will muss man Ihnen etwas passendes bieten.

Zum Thema Warhammer.

Es läuft sehr geschmeidigt, schubst dich in das PvP ohne dass Du es merkst und schon bist Du mittendrin und dabei. Es ist derzeit nicht sonderlich kommunikativ, dies liegt am durchwachsenen Chatsystem, doch die Welt ist stimmig und Warhammer passend.
Wer über die wenigen Charakteroptionen meckert..... mit etwa Stufe 20 verläuft sich dies denn es gibt verschiedene Sets, man kann die Kleidung einfärben und somit kein Einheitsbrei.....
Man erkennt die Warhammer wurzeln an allen Ecken und Kanten, vieles eröffnet sich erst wenn man sich ein wenig einspielt, es wirkt taktisch doch die Kämpfe sind schnell und interessant.
Kritikpunkte die gibt es auch hier, doch sind es kleine Dinge welche sicherlich behoben werden und nicht wie es leider bei Funcom war aufgehoben aufgehoben.

Die Balance ist sehr gut. Ich habe verschiedene Klassen auf beiden Seiten gespielt und genossen und bin beim Erzmagier, und Inquisitor hängen geblieben, bevor ich andere Chars weiter ausbaue.

Also wenn Du die Wahl hast, zwischen beiden Spielen, und dein Augenmerk auf PvP liegt auf eine grosse Serverlandschaft, die Freiheit zu questen, PvP zu spielen auf interessanten Karten, Open PvP zu betreiben und Burgen zu erobern, Dann schau Dir dieses Spiel einmal an. So ist es leider.............


----------



## Kithaitaa (30. September 2008)

[gelöscht]


----------



## HugoBoss24 (30. September 2008)

nein


----------



## mcbk (30. September 2008)

MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Zum Thema Warhammer.
> 
> Es läuft sehr geschmeidigt, schubst dich in das PvP ohne dass Du es merkst und schon bist Du mittendrin und dabei. Es ist derzeit nicht sonderlich kommunikativ, dies liegt am durchwachsenen Chatsystem, doch die Welt ist stimmig und Warhammer passend.
> Wer über die wenigen Charakteroptionen meckert..... mit etwa Stufe 20 verläuft sich dies denn es gibt verschiedene Sets, man kann die Kleidung einfärben und somit kein Einheitsbrei.....
> ...



Kurzer Exkurs:
Also zum einen ist bei WAR der Einstieg alles andere als geschmeidig. Man braucht schon Zeit und Muße, sich durch die unübersichtlichen Startgebiete zu wurschteln, oder in den Hauptstädten wo man erstmal durch das ganze Areal laufen muss um Bank und AH zu finden. Das gelang WoW besser. PQs, PvP und RvR ist das was WAR interessant macht. Allerdings war PvE meiner Meinung nach nie langweiliger und überflüssiger als bei WAR. PvE ist aber für mich auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil eines MMOPGs. Das erhoffe ich mir halt mehr bei AoC. Die Welt und die Geschichte von WAR ist mir zudem egal und kann mich nicht reizen, für Fans des Tabletops ist das aber wohl gut umgesetzt worden. 

Zudem geht WAR was Erfolgserlebnisse über das Leveln angeht den umgekehrten Weg von AoC. 40 MaxLevel, die man sich äußerst langwierig erarbeiten muss stehen 80 MaxLeveln gegenüber. Für mich klar ein Pluspunkt für AoC. Ich weis nicht wie das mit den Talenten bei AoC ist, aber bei WAR nur alle 2 Level einen Meisterschaftspunkt zu bekommen ist ebenfalls wieder künstliche Verlängerung des Zeitaufwands.

Zur Balance kann man bei WAR kaum etwas sagen, da es erst die Zeit zeigen wird, wieweit sich Ausrüstung und Klassenspezifische Fähigkeiten konkret auswirken bzw. wer wann wie im angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Vorteil ist. Über die Bugs(wo ist mein Löweninterface?) brauchen wir garnicht zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit zu WAR für mich bis jetzt: Nettes PvP-Game für Zwischendurch, aber ohne herausragenden Eindruck(oder es zu abonnieren) zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Ohties (30. September 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Zudem geht WAR was Erfolgserlebnisse über das Leveln angeht den umgekehrten Weg von AoC. 40 MaxLevel, die man sich äußerst langwierig erarbeiten muss stehen 80 MaxLeveln gegenüber. Für mich klar ein Pluspunkt für AoC. Ich weis nicht wie das mit den Talenten bei AoC ist, aber bei WAR nur alle 2 Level einen Meisterschaftspunkt zu bekommen ist ebenfalls wieder künstliche Verlängerung des Zeitaufwands.


grundsätzlich dauert die lvlei doch gefühlt länger in WAR als in AOC am anfang und ich habe mich auch schon dabei ertappt, wie ich da manches motivationsloch hatte. aber der vergleich hinkt meiner meinung nach ein bischen weil ganz ehrlich:

wenn mein eroberer (r.i.p.) von 48 auf 49 aufgestiegen ist, dann gabs 1 talentpunkt und viele talente bringen nicht mehr als 1% in irgendwas, erstmal kaum zu spüren und daher kaum motivation (übers ganze ists natürlich was anderes, aber das isses in WAR dann auch) und neue/verbesserte fähigkeiten gibts in dem bereich wie oft? alle 5 stufen? da hatte ich irgendwann echt null motivation mehr. immerhin gibts in WAR auf jeder stufe irgendwas und zudem lassen sich auch sachen über rvr/pvp und den wälzer freischalten. (man höre und staune... zum release schon drin und nicht monate später)
ich fand die 80 lvl eher aufgesetzt, damit es sich nach viel anhört und mehr ist als bei anderen MMOs. (ist mein subjektiver eindruck aber manch einer wird bestimmt trotzdem rumschreien)

und btw: welches startgebiet hattest du denn gemacht? ich fand die relativ übersichtlich und über die Q's wird man auch gut weitergeleitet. (zudem gibts nicht NUR EIN EINZIGES, sorry das musste sein aber beim 6ten mal tortage kam mir irgendwann der kaffee hoch)

zur balance gebe ich dir recht, wobei ich selten zu einem mmo-start das ganze derart ausgeglichen und rund erlebt habe aber wie das mit stats dann mal auf 30-40 sein wird... mal sehen.


----------



## mcbk (30. September 2008)

Ohties schrieb:


> grundsätzlich dauert die lvlei doch gefühlt länger in WAR als in AOC am anfang und ich habe mich auch schon dabei ertappt, wie ich da manches motivationsloch hatte. aber der vergleich hinkt meiner meinung nach ein bischen weil ganz ehrlich:
> 
> wenn mein eroberer (r.i.p.) von 48 auf 49 aufgestiegen ist, dann gabs 1 talentpunkt und viele talente bringen nicht mehr als 1% in irgendwas, erstmal kaum zu spüren und daher kaum motivation (übers ganze ists natürlich was anderes, aber das isses in WAR dann auch) und neue/verbesserte fähigkeiten gibts in dem bereich wie oft? alle 5 stufen? da hatte ich irgendwann echt null motivation mehr. immerhin gibts in WAR auf jeder stufe irgendwas und zudem lassen sich auch sachen über rvr/pvp und den wälzer freischalten. (man höre und staune... zum release schon drin und nicht monate später)
> ich fand die 80 lvl eher aufgesetzt, damit es sich nach viel anhört und mehr ist als bei anderen MMOs. (ist mein subjektiver eindruck aber manch einer wird bestimmt trotzdem rumschreien)



Wie gesagt bei AoC wusste ich das mit dem Talentpunktesystem nicht. Durch deine Info bin ich aber etwas schlauer geworden. Das Buch in WAR ist auch eine interessante Idee, aber mal ganz ehrlich soo viel Abwechslung/Neues bietet das doch auch nicht, oder? Töte 100 Menschen, Grünhäute, Küchenschaben usw. hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht vom Hocker gerissen. Nichts desto trotz haben sich die Entwickler viel Mühe gegeben alles detailliert zu beschreiben, doch da mich die Geschichte wie schon gesagt wenig interessiert schmöker ich auch nicht stundenlang im Wälzer.




Ohties schrieb:


> und btw: welches startgebiet hattest du denn gemacht? ich fand die relativ übersichtlich und über die Q's wird man auch gut weitergeleitet. (zudem gibts nicht NUR EIN EINZIGES, sorry das musste sein aber beim 6ten mal tortage kam mir irgendwann der kaffee hoch)
> 
> zur balance gebe ich dir recht, wobei ich selten zu einem mmo-start das ganze derart ausgeglichen und rund erlebt habe aber wie das mit stats dann mal auf 30-40 sein wird... mal sehen.



Ich habe 2 1/2 Startgebiete bis jetzt gemacht, zum einen Hochelfen, dann Chaos und Grünhäute mal angetestet. Das Problem bei den Startgebieten und auch später ist, dass man regelrecht mit Quests zugeschmissen wird und teilweise die Orientierung sucht. Ein langsames aber stetiges Ansteigen der Quests und der Anforderung an den unbedarften Spieler wäre meiner Meinung nach besser gewesen. Sorry, aber hierbei muss ich WAR mit WoW vergleichen und da ist es wirklich einsteigerfreundlich und geschmeidig umgesetzt worden. WAR hätte sich da ruhig etwas abschneiden können. Beim Thema PvP ist WAR wirklich durchdacht, endlich XP nicht nur durch Quests und Spaß macht es auch. Aber PvE in WAR finde ich einfach nur langweilig. Das ist ja nur meine Meinung und meine persönliche Spielerfahrung und ich will niemandem die Freude an diesem Spiel absprechen.

Zu AoC: Kann ich verstehen das dir beim x-ten mal dasselbe Startgebiet die Lust vergangen ist. Sicherlich ein Kritikpunkt bei AoC.


----------



## Abrox (30. September 2008)

So eine Umfrage im buffed.de Forum zu stellen ist ungefähr so Sinnfrei wie einem Vegetarier Fleisch vorzuhalten.

Denn der brüllt auch laut: NEIN

Die Ähnliche Situation hättest du in einem anderen Forum wo 90% pro AOC sind. Da wär die Antwort JA.

Die Frage beruht auf einen aktuellem Stand, sprich eigentlich sind nur Spieler die kürzlich aufgehört haben, oder noch spielen angesprochen.

Leute die das Spiel vorher mal testen wollen haben es noch nicht gespielt.
Anders Formuliert: "Ich müsste es vorher noch einmal testen.

Nein ich bin enttäuscht, okay lass ich gelten (siehe oben). 

Ich habe gehört, das der Schwager der Mutter eines Freundes eines bekannten seines Opas... das ist mumpitz, der hat sich ja auch quasi nur ne Meinung gebildet.

"Weiß nicht" ist die einzige Auswahl die wirklich Sinn macht, einige haben sie sogar gewählt.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob sich das Spiel jemand kaufen sollte, ich habe es, ich spiele es und habe meinen Spaß. Wem es nicht gefällt, ist auch in Ordnung. Nur jeder sollte sich seine Meinung bilden. Wem es nicht schmeckt, sich verarscht fühlt ist auch selber Schuld. Wen du im Ausland was zu Essen bestellst ohne zu Wissen was es ist (oder was drin ist), man dich später aufklärt (oder du dich selbst) beschimpfst du die Leute doch auch nicht. 

Ist halt so: Manche Essen Leber, manche essen keine Leber.


----------



## Pacster (30. September 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> So eine Umfrage im buffed.de Forum zu stellen ist ungefähr so Sinnfrei wie einem Vegetarier Fleisch vorzuhalten.
> 
> Denn der brüllt auch laut: NEIN
> 
> Die Ähnliche Situation hättest du in einem anderen Forum wo 90% pro AOC sind. Da wär die Antwort JA.




Wenn du uns jetzt ein solches Forum noch zeigen könntest, wäre das doch schonmal ein Anfang. :-P


----------



## OldboyX (30. September 2008)

@Abrox 

Mund zu Mund Werbung ist aber nach wie vor das wichtigste bei einem Großteil der Menschen. Wenn eine Vertrauensperson etwas empfiehlt, dann wiegt das viel stärker als noch so viele "Reviews", Werbungen und weiß der Geier. Genauso verhält es sich umgekehrt, wenn eine Vertrauensperson sagt das Game ist schlecht, dann sinkt die Chance, dass derjenige es spielt gewaltig. Deine Kritik an der Auswahlmöglichkeit bei der Abstimmung verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Cyberflips (30. September 2008)

Hach, ich liebe solche Threads. Eigentlich ist schon die Überschrift Spam.

Besonders..."weiss nicht" als mögliche Antwortoption drückt da alles aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich jedenfalls habe die gern genutzt, so kann jeder der das Spiel, so wie ich, nicht mal im Ansatz beurteilen kann, sofort mitvoten. Macht tiefen Sinn, deshalb:  Danke lieber TE für diesen erregenden Moment und einen netten Zeitvertreib...


----------



## etmundi (30. September 2008)

Interessant

hier wird über WAR diskutiert, in einem anderen 
Thread über WoW. Und das im AoC-Forum.


----------



## Lizard King (30. September 2008)

lasst bloß die Finger von AOC, spielt WOW, WAR oder LOTRO aber bei AOC werdet ihr bitter bitter enttäuscht werden.

AOC ist kein Spiel, es ist eine Katastrophe und damit reiht es sich in so bedeutende Namen wie:
RMS Titanic
Hindenburg
Tschernobyl
Challenger
T-Aktie
Sega DreamCast
Trans Rapid und "9/11" mit ein.


----------



## Gumja (30. September 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> lasst bloß die Finger von AOC, spielt WOW, WAR oder LOTRO aber bei AOC werdet ihr bitter bitter enttäuscht werden.
> 
> AOC ist kein Spiel, es ist eine Katastrophe und damit reiht es sich in so bedeutende Namen wie:
> RMS Titanic
> ...



Naja ich seh das zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, aber wenn mich jemand fragt, was er sich kaufen soll... frag ich als erstes

Worauf fährst du bei einem MMORPG am meisten ab....

Antwort A) Grafik
Ok... dann kauf dir AoC...

Antwort  PvE
Dann kauf dir WoW

Antwort C) PvP
Dann kauf dir WAR

Antwort D) RP
Dann kauf dir LotR


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (30. September 2008)

Also diesen Lizzard iwas kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen...

Du vergleichst Tatsächlich AoC mit solchen Weltbewegenden Themen... bei denen auch noch tausende von Menschen umgekommen sind?
Bist du eigentlich vollkommen bescheuert?

Sag das BITTE einem Angehörigen der beim 9.11 jemanden verloren hat und warte seine Reaktion ab... mein Gott bei dir kommts einem echt hoch

Dein Kreuzzug gegen AoC in aller Güte... aber das mit sowas zu Vergleichen....


puh... du hast echt jeglichen Sinn für Realitäten verloren.

Tante Edith:
1. Falsche Name
2. Grammatik


----------



## Parelias (30. September 2008)

Es gibt eben (besonders in diesem Forum) noch eine Menge Leute, die den Eindruck machen, von AoC persönlich angegriffen worden zu sein und nun so eine Art Kreuzzug gegen das Spiel am Laufen haben. Bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit wird in einer derart grotesk überzogenen Art über das Spiel hergezogen, dass es ja fast schon wieder lustig ist.


----------



## mcbk (30. September 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> So eine Umfrage im buffed.de Forum zu stellen ist ungefähr so Sinnfrei wie einem Vegetarier Fleisch vorzuhalten.
> 
> Denn der brüllt auch laut: NEIN
> 
> ...



Nur kurz dazu:

1. Buffed ist das größte und bekannteste deutsche Portal zum Thema MMOG´s deshalb die Umfrage hier und nicht im Funcom-Forum.

2. Die Frage bezieht sich auf die persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel selbst oder mit der Absicht dieses zu spielen. Positive und negative Publicity kommt eben nicht nur seitens z.B. Printmedien(Spielezeitschriften) und Online-Werbung, sondern vor allem auch vom "Hörensagen". Wie auch immer, deshalb steht bei Antwort 3 "ich habe erfahren", also gelesen, gehört, gesehen und weis der Geier wie noch. Für mich und für anderen(siehe Ergebnisse) ist Publicity u.U. ein Kauf- bzw. Spielgrund.

3. Freue ich mich über die Resonanz und wenn dir "weiß nicht" am besten zusagt ist das vollauf ok.  

4. Zum Vergleich Essen und das Spiel: Wenn man zum Arzt geht und krank ist, dann will man auch behandelt werden. Der Arzt soll raten/vorschlagen/empfehlen was hilft. Mit einer Antwort wie z.B. " Manche sind krank, manche nicht" würde man sich nicht zufrieden geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (1. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Nur kurz dazu:
> 
> 1. Buffed ist das größte und bekannteste deutsche Portal zum Thema MMOG´s deshalb die Umfrage hier und nicht im Funcom-Forum.
> 
> ...



zu 1.: Sicherlich ist es das größte Portal. Aber ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da war hier 90% WoW. Leute die sich über andere Dinge erkundigen wollten, kamen meist unter. (Ja ich weiss das einige MMOS nicht wirklich Flächenbeliebt waren. Aber hier wurden ja selbst News gemacht die keinen Interessieren [Übertriebenes Beispiel: Spieler auf dem ServerNachtwache zieht den größten Popel der Welt aus seiner Nase]). Deswegen ist die Comm hier sehr WoW geprägt.

Meine Begründung war halt gewesesen, da das Thema auf dem Stand von September 2008 abzielt (09/08). Da aber viele die abgestimmt haben schon nach der Probezeit nicht mehr spielen (Oder im Fall von LizardKing einfach nur gequirlten Mist von sich geben) können diese ja kaum eine genaue Quelle sein.

Um ehrlich zu sein, JA, ich hab auch mehr von AoC erwartet, trotzdem finde ich es gut. Da ich auch eher langsam Level (Zeitprobleme) bin ich auch noch nicht am Endcontent angelangt, was ich bis jetzt aber gesehen habe, das war Klasse und für mich hat sich die jetzige Zeit auch gelohnt. Enttäuscht bin ich nicht.

zu 2. Nunja, es gibt Befürworter für AoC, diese gehen leider unter. Ein großer Teil der Comm. hat sich schon auf dieses negativbild fixiert. Dabei geht es allerdings nicht um "Was ist besser" oder "Konkrete Unterschiede zwischen Bla und Bla"
Sondern einfach nur "Bla ist der letzte Müll, Bla ist da viel besser, weil mehr gut" oder als Talkshowthema: "Bla hat mein Leben ruiniert, musste mit XX € in Insolvenz gehen"

Sicherlich gibt es hier einige Leute die sachlich und kompetent Erklären warum und wieso das nichts ist.
Das geht aber unter wenn der erste (2 Beiträge weiter) "MÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜLL" schreit. Danach zieht sich Müll über 500000 Seiten und Seite 1 wird nichtmehr gelesen weil es alte Nachrichten sind. Deshalb glaub ich auch das Leute die AoC nie angepakt haben auch für "Ich bin enttäuschter Spieler" geklickt haben.

zu 3. Den Punkt müsste ich schon eingedeckt haben.

zu 4. 

Manche Essen Leber, manche essen keine Leber. < Das war bezogen auf "Geschmäcker sind verschieden"

Ich kenn das von Bekannten mit Kindern. Die Essen nur was die Eltern. Stiefschwester isst keinen Döner weil meine Stiefmutter ein wenig Ausländerfeindlich ist (Was schon zu Wutausbrüchen meinerseits geführt hat). Sie ist auch diverse Gemüsearten nicht  weil ihr eingetrichter wurde, das ist blau, das schmeckt nicht. Dieses Phänomen habe ich aber schon öfters Betrachtet.

Das soll ausdrücken, wenn jemand was eingetrichtert wird bekommt dieser nur schwer in die Versuchung etwas selbst zu testen.


----------



## mcbk (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke für eure Resonanz, die Umfrage wird geschlossen. Fast die Hälfte von euch haben AoC gespielt und sind entäuscht, dass ist schade. Allerdings findet es jeder sechste klasse und ein viertel derjenigen die abgestimmt haben würden AoC potentiell spielen/kaufen, wenn die negative Publicity nicht wäre oder man die Möglichkeit eines Trials hätte. 

Mein Resümee ist das: Man muss sich wohl dennoch selbst ein Bild machen ob man etwas mit AoC anfangen kann oder nicht. Dennoch sollte man darauf gefasst sein, enttäuscht zu werden. Na ja, habe das Spiel nun bestellt und werde es testen.

lg
mcbk


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (1. Oktober 2008)

Dann möchte ich aber auch bitte eine Resonanz von dir bekommen...

Wie du selbst AoC beschreiben würdest.

MfG Calle


----------



## turrican (1. Oktober 2008)

kann ich die nicknames von den 40 leuten bekommen die "Ja, das Spiel ist einfach spitze!" gevotet haben? ich hab hier noch tonnen von müll und schrott im keller und auf dem speicher liegen den ich gern verkaufen würde.


----------



## Donmo (3. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist die Antwortmöglichkeit "Warte noch ein bisschen bis weiter gepatcht wurde." ?
Das Spiel ist wirklich gut, allerdings versauen einem Lags, Ruckler, Bugs und Abstürze das Spielvergnügen. An den letzten Patches ließ sich zwar erkennen, dass Funcom jetzt endlich anfängt was zu tun, aber ich werde wohl erst wieder einsteigen, wenn der Contentpatch + der 2te Teil des PVP-Patches auf den Liveservern aufgespielt wurden, denn dieses Versprechen hat Funcom bis jetzt noch nicht eingehalten (verschoben auf Anfang Juni, verschoben auf Juli, verschoben auf August, verschoben bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag).
Danach werd ich mich nochmal über die Meinungen der aktiven Spieler informieren und dann fang ich eventuell nochmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chromlech (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele AOC seit Beginn und hoffe, mir hier ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen.

Es ist sicher das falsche Spiel für Raid-Fans.

Es ist sicher das falsche Spiel für Leute mit alter Hardware (Ruckeln, schlechte Grafik, Bluescreens,...)

Und es hat sicher noch viele Fehler. So viele Fehler es hat, soviel Potential hat es aber auch, wenn erstmal alles pfeift, kann aber noch dauern  
Eins muss man AOC schon lassen: mit der richtigen Hardware erzeugt es eine tolle Stimmung. 

Die Charaktere spielen sich sehr interessant, ich mag es einfach. Selbst Heiler und Tanks spielen sich spannend.

Bevors jetzt wieder losgeht, das Geschimpfe, Betonung liegt auf ICH. Ich finde es gut und andere halt nicht, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum AOC - wie so oft behauptet - ab lvl 20 keinen Spaß mehr machen soll....sowohl Conall-Tal, als auch Kopfshef sind interessante Gebiete. Die Pyramide der Altvorderen und die Schwarze Festung sind (allerdings erst seit ihrer Überarbeitung) tolle Instanzen. Feld der Toten ist von Stimmung und Quests her kaum zu schlagen (lvl40-50).

Eines simmt allerdings: Es gibt Questlöcher....besonders zwischen 70 und 80 muss man öfter mit Monstertöten oder Daily-Quests sein Dasein fristen.

Wie dem auch sei, aus den Foren wird man so und so nicht schlau. Am Besten, man probiert es selbst.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2008)

FunCom hat AoC als "Pre-Alpha-Stadium" als "Internal-Debug-Build-Client" released. Tortage war ein einziger blender, alles danach war die blanke Verspottung am Kunden.

- Gruppenprobleme
- Instanzierungsprobleme
- Gildenprobleme
- Spieler wurden gebannt, weil sie als Gilden-Baumeister zuviel Gold hatten
- Skillprobleme
- Balancing = Fail
- roter Questfaden = Fail
- PvP = Fail
- Auktionshäuser / Mailsystem = Fail
- Berufe = Fail
- Sprachausgabe = Fail; Entweder ganz oder garnicht. Selbst die KotOR-Teile sind 100% vertont - und zig Jahre älter als AoC.
- Buddy-System = Fail
- Support = Fail
- Client-Stabilität = Fail ... Out of Memory, lol ... Restart ... OOM, lol ... Restart ... OOM ...
- FunCom = FailCom

Ganz egal, was sie jetzt aus AoC gemacht haben. Die verarsche die sie mit dem Release von AoC in dem damaligen Stadium gebracht haben wird lange ungeschlagen bleiben. Aus dem Grund sieht FC keinen Cent mehr von mir. Die 180,- &#8364; Lehrgeld für ne rausgeschmissene CE + Spielzeit reichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chromlech (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann deine fails nicht nachvollziehen. Dass es eine Zeit dauert, bis das Ganze rund läuft, ist logisch. 

Und warum Auktionshäuser/Mailsystem = fail ? ist doch alles drin im Spiel und funktioniert tadellos... das Gleiche bei den meisten deiner anderen fails....

Hinsichtlich Bann/Goldproblem muss ich dir Recht geben: das ist natürlich eine einzige Frechheit.

Irgendwie werd ich aber den Eindruck nicht los, dass aus dir pure Wut, Enttäuschung und Verbitterung gepaart mit dem unbändigen Willen, FC so viel wie möglich zu schaden, spricht.

Jedenfalls warst du schon lange nicht mehr in Hyboria. 

Wie weit hast du eigentlich gelevellt? Kennst du das Eiglophianische Gebirge?

Urteilt nach Fakten, nicht nach Emotionen


----------



## trolldich (3. Oktober 2008)

es fehlt die option 

ich kaufe nur wen ich den endcontent vorher testen kann .

ohne test keine reaktivierung , und damit meine ich nicht die ersten 20 level .


----------



## Markon78 (3. Oktober 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> lasst bloß die Finger von AOC, spielt WOW, WAR oder LOTRO aber bei AOC werdet ihr bitter bitter enttäuscht werden.
> 
> AOC ist kein Spiel, es ist eine Katastrophe und damit reiht es sich in so bedeutende Namen wie:
> RMS Titanic
> ...



Du dummes krankes Etwas vergleichst ein COMPUTERSPIEL mit Anschlägen und Unfälle wo Tausende Menschen gestorben sind? Wie verdammt 
behindert und geistig zurückgeblieben bist Du eigentlich?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja, vorallem beim T-Aktienunglück und dem Sega DreamCast Ereignis. Du Unmensch!

@Markon: Du gehst zum Lachen wohl auch in den Keller, wa?



> Wie weit hast du eigentlich gelevellt? Kennst du das Eiglophianische Gebirge?
> 
> Urteilt nach Fakten, nicht nach Emotionen


1x Eroberer Level 39, 1x Necro Level paar'n 20. Und ich urteile nach Fakten.

Wenn du AoC wirklich seit Beginn spielst, würdest du auch wissen, dass 1.) Auktionshäuser erst paar Wochen nach Release implementiert und dann 2.) auch paar mal wieder wegen heftiger Bugs und Exploits deaktiviert wurden. Genauso das Mail-System hat unzählige Mails und Items verschluckt.

Was hat FC die ganzen Jahre gemacht? An der Grafikengine programmiert und dann 8 Monate vor Release angefangen, die Spielengine zu basteln?
Klar brauchen neue MMOs etwas "Reifezeit". Aber doch nicht bitte so'n Spott den FC mit AoC abgezogen hat. Selbst nach X Patches war's immernoch Glückssache, wo der Charge von meinem Eroberer endete. An der Nähe von Klippen hab ich den schon garnicht mehr benutzt, 2x runterfliegen, weil die Engine buggt, hat gereicht.

Schau dir zB jetzt WAR an. Ist genauso nicht bugfrei, hat seine Problemchen und es fehlt Content. Aber das fällt nicht wirklich ins Gewicht, weil der Rest einfach 'ne runde Sache ist und das Konzept funktioniert. Der qualitative Release von WAR und AoC (abgesehen von den Reg-Problemen mit GOA) waren WELTEN.

Und nur das interessiert mich bei sowas, das was zwischen den Zeilen steht, was für ein Gefühl rüberkommt. Bei WAR hab ich mich bisher in keinster Weise "verarscht" gefühlt und meinen Kauf nicht bereut. Und bei AoC wurde ich genau dieses Gefühl, dass doch hier etwas nicht stimmt, ab Level 20 nicht mehr los, mit beiden Chars.


----------



## AramisCortess (4. Oktober 2008)

ich habe mir jetzt gar nicht erst das ganze fanboy geschisse durchgelesen, ist eh alles mist.
das spiel ist die ersten 20 lvl toll, danach fuern arsch--ENDE--

ich gebe dir gerne meinen Gästekey.
ich weiss net ob der lvl begrenzt ist, ansonsten gebe ich dir den tipp, moeglichst bis lvl 30 oder 35 zu lvln.

ich denke der thread sollte geclosed werden, der TE bekommt von mir nen Gästekey va pm und kann sich seine eigene meinung bilden.


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Du dummes krankes Etwas vergleichst ein COMPUTERSPIEL mit Anschlägen und Unfälle wo Tausende Menschen gestorben sind? Wie verdammt
> behindert und geistig zurückgeblieben bist Du eigentlich?


Eine Verwarnung? Kooooooommt...


----------



## Vreen (4. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da in einem anderen Thread die Frage aufgeworfen wurde, ob man AoC(auf derzeitigem Stand 09/08) kaufen/spielen sollte habe ich aus Interesse eine Umfrage erstellt. Ich überlege nämlich, mir das Spiel zuzulegen, würde aber vorher gerne durch einen Gäste oder Trial-Account erstmal reinschnuppern.
> 
> ...




auf gar keinen fall


----------



## mcbk (4. Oktober 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> ich gebe dir gerne meinen Gästekey.
> ich weiss net ob der lvl begrenzt ist, ansonsten gebe ich dir den tipp, moeglichst bis lvl 30 oder 35 zu lvln.
> 
> ich denke der thread sollte geclosed werden, der TE bekommt von mir nen Gästekey va pm und kann sich seine eigene meinung bilden.




Danke dir für das Angebot, aber wie ich in einem vorherigen Post des Threads bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich das Spiel bestellt und werde mir AoC anschauen.

gruß
mcbk


----------



## Orthwin (5. Oktober 2008)

Gäste Key?
Der download kostet doch Kohle auch für Gäste


----------



## Panador (5. Oktober 2008)

Orthwin schrieb:


> Gäste Key?
> Der download kostet doch Kohle auch für Gäste



Und damit ward damals mein letztes Interesse an AoC gestorben. Selbst nach den teils vernichtenden Reviews dachte ich mir "k, mit der Testversion selbst nen Überblick verschaffen." aber für den Trial-Download Geld verlangen, wo man außerdem eh schon die höchsten monatlichen Kosten bei nem MMO hat und das Spiel nicht grade als perfekt angepriesen wird von Kunden - sorry, aber das stinkt zum Himmel.

Den Download-Traffic als Ausrede verwenden halte ich auch für unglaubwürdig, so ziemlich jeder andere MMO-Anbieter schafft es auch, so ne Trial kostenlos anzubieten und FC war mit Anarchy Online nicht grade neu am Markt.


----------



## turrican (6. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Danke dir für das Angebot, aber wie ich in einem vorherigen Post des Threads bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich das Spiel bestellt und werde mir AoC anschauen.
> 
> gruß
> mcbk



muhaHAHAHA pwnd! es gibt halt immer auch lernresistente denen man mit einem megafon ins ohr brüllen kann, dass man hundescheisse eigentlich nicht essen sollte...aber sie machen es trotzdem.


----------



## Gocu (6. Oktober 2008)

turrican schrieb:


> muhaHAHAHA pwnd! es gibt halt immer auch lernresistente denen man mit einem megafon ins ohr brüllen kann, dass man hundescheisse eigentlich nicht essen sollte...aber sie machen es trotzdem.



Es gibt auch Leute denen AoC gefällt, das ist halt Geschmackssache. Du kannst nicht entscheiden ob das jetzt gut ist oder nicht, dass kannst du nur für dich entscheiden


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir villeicht jemand der Weder Fanboy noch nen vom hass zerfressener Flameboy ist mir mal sagen was an dem spiel "nach aktuellen stand" noch stört und was Gut ist?

Ich würds ja gern testen aber erstens wills keine sau mit mir testen und 2tens krieg ich ums verrecken keinen buddy key -.- also bitte schön soft und säuberlich mal aufziehen nach dem Pro und kontra prinzip und villeicht auch nur von jemanden der das spiel auch momentan spielt der weiß was bis jetzt alles verbessert wurde.

Mfg Fonia


----------



## Transylvanier (9. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Kann mir villeicht jemand der Weder Fanboy noch nen vom hass zerfressener Flameboy ist mir mal sagen was an dem spiel "nach aktuellen stand" noch stört und was Gut ist?
> 
> Ich würds ja gern testen aber erstens wills keine sau mit mir testen und 2tens krieg ich ums verrecken keinen buddy key -.- also bitte schön soft und säuberlich mal aufziehen nach dem Pro und kontra prinzip und villeicht auch nur von jemanden der das spiel auch momentan spielt der weiß was bis jetzt alles verbessert wurde.
> 
> Mfg Fonia



Hallo Fonia,
zum aktuellen Stand (08.10.08)
bin gerade LVL 30 geworden.Spiele wieder seit etwa 2 Wochen.
Was sich alles geändert hat gefällt mir überaus gut. Ich habe 
keinen einzigen Questbug gehabt und auch keine sonstigen Bugs mitbekommen.
Die Spielatmosphäre ist für mich persönlich sehr gut. Das Spiel fesselt.
Grafik, Sound, Quests...alles sehr gut.
Nach Tortage nur noch vereinzelt vertonte Quests. Das stört aber nicht da es in anderen MMOS
so gut wie keine vertonten Quests gibt.
Habe bis jetzt nur PVE gemacht. PVP ist implementiert und wird auch fleissig genutzt. Werde das in
den nächsten Tagen mal antesten.
Auf den PVP-RP Servern ist auch genug los. Habe nie ein leeres Gebiet gesehen.
(Meine Spielzeiten waren ab ca. 18 Uhr bis gegen 23 Uhr)
Die anwesenden Mitspieler, und das ist mir sehr positiv aufgefallen, "ganken" nicht sondern fordern
zum Duell auf. Da hat sich denke ich etwas zum positiven geändert.
Eine Gruppe für Gruppenquests zu finden war auch nicht sehr langwierig.
Alles in allem für mich eine sehr positive Überraschung.
Negatives kann ich bis jetzt nichts berichten, da ich nichts dergleichen mitbekommen oder kennengelernt habe.
Eine Gilde, Sippe, Clan zu finden dürfte auch nicht schwer sein. Es wird sehr originell dafür geworben von den Mitspielern.

Für weitere Fragen gerne PM an mich


----------



## Blubbah (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht einen extra Thread aufmachen, weil ich genau dieselbe Frage habe. Lohnt es sich AoC nach aktuellem Stand (Oktober) zu kaufen?
Wie sieht es mit Raidinstanzen auf lvl 80 aus?
Wie Itemlastig ist das Spiel? Habe gehört, dass angeblich die Werte auf den Items gar nicht berechnet werden.
Wie sieht es mit PvP aus? Wie viele BG´s gibt es?
Wie viel Open PvP gibt es?
Gildenstadt aufbauen.. eher hui oder pfui?
Was kann man auf lvl 80 alles machen? Macht es auch noch Spaß, wenn oft und "lange" AoC spielt?
Wie ist der Ingame Support bei Funcom? So schlecht wie bei Warhammer (Antwort frühstens in ein paar Stunden meist 24h-48h) oder so gut wie bei WoW (Antworten spätestens in 30 Minuten)?
Edit: Wie ist das PvP unter den Klassen? Soll es ein Schere Stein Papier Prinzip sein oder ein jeder hat gegen jeden eine Chance?


----------



## Fonia (9. Oktober 2008)

Transylvanier schrieb:


> Hallo Fonia,
> zum aktuellen Stand (08.10.08)
> bin gerade LVL 30 geworden.Spiele wieder seit etwa 2 Wochen.
> Was sich alles geändert hat gefällt mir überaus gut. Ich habe
> ...



Danke habs mirs jetzt gestern geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jeden fall gefällts mir jetzt schon mal gut besonders in sachen performance läuft es super.

Ich werd jetzt wohl die 7be tage aussnutzen und dann mal gucken obs mir persöhnlich gefällt.


----------



## lutsch3r (9. Oktober 2008)

Blubbah schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt nicht einen extra Thread aufmachen, weil ich genau dieselbe Frage habe. Lohnt es sich AoC nach aktuellem Stand (Oktober) zu kaufen?
> Wie sieht es mit Raidinstanzen auf lvl 80 aus?
> Wie Itemlastig ist das Spiel? Habe gehört, dass angeblich die Werte auf den Items gar nicht berechnet werden.
> Wie sieht es mit PvP aus? Wie viele BG´s gibt es?
> ...



Das is das Problem bei AoC.
Auf 80 kannste noch Dein Set zusammenfarmen und das wars schon.
Wenn Du Wächter bist und Platte brauchst dann dauert dies ewig.
Alle anderen Klassen haben es nach ca 2 Wochen komplett.
Crafting is generell total lahm und unbrauchbar und die Gildenstadt braucht massiv Rohstoffe die Du farmen kannst.

PVP: Waldi is ziemlich IMBA wenn er den ersten Angriff startet.
Ansonsten sind alle Heilerklassen ziemlich IMBA.
Schere, Stein, Papier hätte FC gerne aber is nicht wirklich gegeben.

Die Ankündigungen klingen hervorragend, gar keine Frage, aber bei FCs Patch-Geschwindigkeit rechne ICH nicht mit einem runden und kompletten Game vor 2009.
Bisdato bekommen die keinen Cent mehr von mir.
Der Lappen Verein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



lutsch3r schrieb:


> Das is das Problem bei AoC.
> Auf 80 kannste noch Dein Set zusammenfarmen und das wars schon.
> Wenn Du Wächter bist und Platte brauchst dann dauert dies ewig.
> Alle anderen Klassen haben es nach ca 2 Wochen komplett.
> ...



Stimmt so nicht, es gibt verschiedene Sets.
T0 - in epischen Zonen und 6er Instanzen zu bekommen.
T1 und T2 - Nur mit 24er Raids zu bekommen, wobei mindstens
1 T1 Boss auch mit einer kleineren Gruppe geht, und im T1 Teil auch
teilweise der eine oder andere mit noch kleinerem Level als 80 dabei
sein kann.

Aber bis man das alles zusammen hat dauert es ein weilchen...
T2 ist auch nicht unbedingt leicht.

Crafting finde ich nicht lame, aber die Items sind weniger gut als die
Raid Items oder die PVP Items, was es ein bisschen sinnlos macht,
so ähnlich wie in WoW - die Tränke etc. braucht man dennoch.

Gildenstadt bauen ist imho zwar toll, aber wenn die Gilde zu klein ist,
ist es sehr sehr anstrengend, da man viele mats braucht.

Es wird immer behauptet Heilerklassen sind im PVP zu imba, aber
schau dir die Beiträge im offiziellen Forum an - dem ist nicht so,
passt eigtl. ganz gut.
Es ist fast noch zu wenig Stein Schere Papier, mit ein bisschen
Glück kann jeder jeden umhauen, bei Stein, Schere, Papier wäre
dem ja nicht so, obwohl ich das tw. besser fände, denn da wird
das Grp Play gefordert.

Fakt ist aber das man im PVP als RND Gruppe wenig Chancen gegen
eine organisierte Gildengruppe hat.

Es gibt auch nur 2 BGs, die sind nicht schlecht, da es keine Fraktionen
gibt klappt auch das anmelden ziemlich gut, aber 2 BGs sind nicht
sehr viel.

Es gibt PVP XP, bis man die zusammen hat dauerts auch ziemlich
lange, also von nix zu tun kann kaum eine Rede sein, glaube kaum
das die Leute oben das schon haben...

Für die Keep Raids brauchste einen top rechner...

Wie der ingame Support ist weiss ich nicht soo genau im moment,
da ich das nicht brauchte gross. Vor einer Weile war der aber relativ
schlecht, also lange Wartezeiten und Englische GMs die nicht ordentlich
Deutsch können.

Persönlich habe ich es 2 mal in Anspruch genommen, da hat es zwei
Stunden gedauert jeweils und es war ein deutscher GM der schnell
helfen konnte.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel schon auch itemlastig, aber nicht so extrem
wie in WoW, am Anfang soll es einige Werte auf tems gegeben haben
die nicht gewertet werden (Bug) - aber ist glaub schon länger behoben.

Insgesamt muss man aber mehr selber organisieren als in WARhammer
bspw. - einfach so rumstehen und warten reicht nicht um
GruppenQuests/Instanzen oder PVP machen zu können.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Yaglan (9. Oktober 2008)

Was die Entwicklung von AoC betrifft ist bis jetzt sehr Positiv.
Craftig ist bis jetzt zwar nicht wirklich gut ausgebaut das soll aber mit den Nächsten Großen Patch anders aussehen. 

Ich versu che das spiel Neutral wie möglich zu beschreiben. Denn mir gefällt das spiel sehr und es wird besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extra für die die in einer Kleinen oder garkeinen Gilde sind. Also für jeder Mann

Einmal zum Craft System. Was geändert werden soll. 
Waffen und Rüstschmiede können Kultur sachen dann bauen das heisst Stygische Cimmerische und Aquelonische Rüstungen und Waffen. 1a für RP.
Alchimisten werden komplett überarbeitet ein großteil der Rohstoffe wird man nicht mehr verwenden können.

Juwelier und Architekt werden es später verbessert.

Das es auf lvl 80 nur noch T0 Farmen gibt ist Blödsinn. Es gibt Raidinstancen bis Stufe T3. Wo T2 bisjetzt noch nicht Sauber sein soll wie ich es gehört habe.

PvP läuft wie in WoW wo es da erschienen ist.


----------



## Abrox (10. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> ein großteil der Rohstoffe wird man nicht mehr verwenden können.



Kenn ich ja von Funcom aus AO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist wirklich so, es gibt nen ganzen Batzen an Materialien. Zurechtstutzen ist da wirklich sinvoll. Allerdings nur dann wenn diese aus den Lootlisten entfernt werden.


----------



## Yaglan (10. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Kenn ich ja von Funcom aus AO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo werden die aber nicht die sachen die man schon gesammelt hat.


----------



## Abrox (10. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Jo werden die aber nicht die sachen die man schon gesammelt hat.



Hört sich gut an. 

Meine Erfahrungen aus AO waren ja.

Used in 465 Tradeskills.

[OOC:A]Wofür ist [Tradeskill-Item] da?
[OOC]Schonmal Auno geguckt?
[OOC:C]Das ist nen veralteter Tradeskill, man hat daraus früher zum Beispiel [Waffe] gebaut, seitdem man die kaufen kann gibts das nichtmehr.
*5 Rucksäcke von dem Kram in den Tradershop steck*
[OOC:A]Schade, trotzdem danke.

BTW: AoC wär für mich noch nen tacken besser mit dem AO Skill/Perk System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber immerhin macht es ja auch so Spaß.


----------

